# STL area summer work?



## RedWylder (Feb 15, 2011)

Anyone have any idea what type of summer work might be available to this amateur-wanting-to-get-exposed-to-the-world-of-photography-more gal?  Im headed home to the STL/Southern IL area for the summer (from AK) and Im wanting to get a fun-ish summer job.  I don't have a clue where to begin.  Do photo people ever hire summer workers?


----------

